# Einsteiger Set zum Fliegenfischen



## thas (28. Mai 2007)

Ich bin seit letzten Jahr völlig der Forellenangelei verfallen und nun würde ich gerne auch einmal das Fliegenfischen probieren.
Jedoch möchte ich nicht gleich allzu viel Geld ausgeben.
Daher hätte ich die eine oder andere Frage:

Zur Ausrüstung. Wie gesagt sollte es günstig sein... Reicht dies für einen Anfänger.....
http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php?info=p960998_Komplettset-Forelle.html

Kann man sich das Fliegenfischen selbst beibringen, wenn ja wie |kopfkrat

Zur Information: Mein Hausgewässer ist ein Forellensee.. (Packer Stausee).

lg und DANKE im Voraus!

Stefan


----------



## südlicht (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Set zum Fliegenfischen*

Hallo,

das Set kenne ich nicht. Muss aber auch ehrlich sagen, dass ich es gar nicht kennen möchte. Wenn du überlegst, dass du für diesen Preis gerade mal (wenn überhaupt) eine vernünftige Fliegenschnur bekommst, erübrigt sich die Frage nach der Qualität des Sets.

Und eines ist sicher, das Lernen und Üben mit minderwertiger Qualität ist keines. Du verlierst schnell den Spaß daran und hast somit nen halben Hunderter verbrannt. Dann lieber etwas (!) mehr ausgeben, Spaß am Umgang mit dem Gerät entwickeln und somit auch einfacher lernen.

Es gibt wirklich gute und günstige Einsteigersets von z.B. Scierra, Vision, etc..
Klar, die sind teurer, du sparst aber trotzdem Geld damit, wenn dir das Fligenfischen Spaß macht, denn diese Sets kannst du auch als fortgeschrittener Werfer noch bedenkenlos und mit Freude benutzen.

Schönen Restfeiertag,

Eric :m


----------



## antonio (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Set zum Fliegenfischen*

benutz bitte mal die suchfunktion hier im board hier wurde schon ne menge zu dem thema einsteigerserts kurs oder nicht kurs geschrieben.ansonsten stimme ich meinem vorredener zu.

gruß antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Set zum Fliegenfischen*

Da eine individuelle Zusammenstellung des Gerätes beim Fliegenfischen noch wichtiger ist als bei anderen Angelarten, würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle erst mal gar kein Gerät kaufen.

Sondern erst mal zusehen, dass ich von jemanden ders kann das Fliegenfischen mal gezeigt bekomme (möglichst mit unterschiedlichem Gerät). 

Dazu gibst zum einen genügend Kurse, zum anderen findest Du vielleicht auch übers Board hier jemanden, der Dir das mal so zeigen kann.

Dann kannst Du erst mal feststellen, ob Dir das überhaupt Spasss macht, und welche Art von Gerät für Dich passt.

Und dann, aber eben auch erst dann, würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle überlegen eigenes Gerät anzuschaffen.


----------



## 4633marcel (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Set zum Fliegenfischen*

@thas
grüß dich,ich muß da thomas voll zustimmen.du solltest erst sehen ob es dir wirklich spaß macht.ich bin der meinung das gerade das fliegenausrüstung gute qualität haben sollte!es ist zumindest bei mir immer eine dauerhafte entscheidung beim gerät an der ich auch lange spaß haben will.ich hatte mir zum anfang (nur ein beispiel) die orvis 5/6 clearwater geholt,dazu die passende clearwater WF schnur,noch eine 5/6 großkernrolle und halt das backing.war dann ungefähr bei 210 euro.was meiner meinung nach nicht viel dafür ist.und du hast ewig was davon.dazu kommt halt noch das andere zeug.wathose,kescher,fliegen,boxen etc.aber ich hab meine käufe bis heut nicht bereut!!
mfg marcel


----------



## Danske Fisk (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Set zum Fliegenfischen*

Hallo Leute,
ich hab mal ne Frage? Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen!?
Ich hab zum Geburtstag eine Fliegenrute und eine Fliegenrolle geschenkt bekommen. Auf der Fliegenrute steht 6/7 und die Rolle ist bespult mit 6er Schnürre. Glaubt Ihr das das okay ist um vernünftige Würfe zu erziehlen? Ich bin verunsichert, weil ich in einem Forum gelesen habe, dass man bei einer Rute 5/6 eine sechser Schnürre nehmen soll. Bitte um eine Antwort. Vielen Dank im Foraus und Petri Heil


----------



## AGV Furrer (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Set zum Fliegenfischen*

Hallo Danske Fish,

mach dich nicht verrückt. 
Zwar ist es oft so, dass gerade die höhere Schnur besser zur Rute passt, aber nicht immer.
Manche Rute arbeiten auch besser mit der niedrigeren Schnurklasse. Zudem sind manche Schnüre ein wenig schwerer als sie eigentlich sein sollten, und, und, und ......... .

Also probier die Kombi und wenn du damit klarkommst mach dir keine Gedanken.


----------



## reymund (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Set zum Fliegenfischen*

Hab gerade nach Packer Stausee geschaut, ein großer See ich denke hier ist eine 5/6 vielleicht zu klein hier ist eher 6/7 oder gar 7/8 angesagt.
viele Grüße
reymund


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Set zum Fliegenfischen*

Ach wenn die Wurftechnik stimmt und das Gerät einigermaßen gut abgestimmt ist, bekommt man die Fliege auf 20-25m, egal ob mit #5 oder #8.
....wenn man kein Timing hat, kommt man auch mit der #8 nicht über 15m!
Ich finde die #6 gut, nicht zu schwer für die Hand aber genug Gewicht um das Timing zu bekommen und nicht zu globig wenn die Fische mal keine Riesen sind.
Grüße aus NZ
Moritz


----------



## thas (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Einsteiger Set zum Fliegenfischen*

Hab mich für einen Fliegenfischerkurs im September an der Ybbs angemeldet... Ich kanns kaum erwarten! Ich hoffe ich kann hier die wichtigsten Einblicke in die Faszination Fliegenfischerei gewinnen...

Danke für die ganzen Antworten!

lg,
Stefan


----------

